# please id this flower



## jnkgal (Apr 12, 2013)

This was growing in Florida it grows much like a wild rose. Pretty yellow and pink bloom but stinks. It has leaves much like a wild rose but no thorns. 



















thanks in advance


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Lantana
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lantana_August_2007-1.jpg

I'm jealous! 

Actually just noticed that there is a native Florida Lantana and a number of invasive species of Lantana. Not sure what you have.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

lantana I have a bush in my backyard butterflies LOVE it


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

Lantana, it comes in lots of colors, it's as hardy as a weed, will spread or make a VERY large bush, butterflies and hummingbirds love it. I did have a 8 ft bed of it but the yard people who did some work here destroyed it deliberately because one of them loathed the plant.


----------



## nana28 (Sep 16, 2007)

Beautiful flower.


----------



## jnkgal (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks guys! I finally did find the name and was like ,oh wow when, I saw that walmart sells them here in Tennessee they are a little pricey. I have seeds I ordered off ebay to grow these. Thanks for the info! Hardy as a weed that is good because we have unpredictable weather in our area. I will plant these all over the place now! and butterflies and humming birds that is awesome. Definitely will plant all over now that I know that.

Have not been on here been working hard outside trying to keep up. weeding as been time consuming. I found an interesting article on weed less gardening from a mag from mother earth news that I have. having three gardens and a large herb garden as well. And I am painting a large mermaid mural in our hallway and have also been working on our race cars. we both drag race. I took the dart out two weeks in a row but we have to upgrade more to increase the performance of it, which we are working on at the present. 

My guy wants to roll down strips of old carpet so to kill in-between rows and would bring up worms. guess I gave in I am hesitant on doing so because of chemicals in carpet leaching in ground and in our food. Last year I used cardboard from walmart boxes but it became a mess. did increase worms and was able to compost back into soil but it was messy and a few weeds still snuck in. I use for around the fruit trees this year and it works well for smaller areas fine. 

I am way into raised garden beds and have seem some very nicely done ones. I was going to start making them one or two a year because of cost of prep of soil. Have not started as of yet. We have two large planters that were made of a large bath tub shower stall. potatoes love this. but its got our icky clay soil in it. went to worms way and the guy there said that I can treat clay with humic acid and it will do quite well for me. Has anyone tried this? and does it work?


----------

